# Reliv II



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2009)

A year ago, I started a thread asking how on earth people could believe that this product did what it claimed to do and received some solid but not great responses in how to tell my mother that she's being duped.

I've been a naysayer from the beginning but because she "hasn't had a cold since I started taking it" as well as more dramatic things like solving her anxiety, sleep issues, etc. she full on believes that this product is a wonder drug.

For instance, he's making my diabetic brother take it because she thinks it will better regulate his blood sugar.

So the other night we got in a little brouhaha about how crappy (to me) Reliv is and she forwarded this e-mail from some "top notch doctor" trying to prove me wrong.

Please, for the love of god, help me talk some sense into this woman.

Here's the e-mail explaining what Reliv does:

Dr.Theodore Kalogris was a world renowned  microbiologist, hemotologist, immunologist, and the longest funded scientist on  the World Health Organization who took 10 years and 850 experiments and  witnessed an unhealthy cell under a microscope become healthy. Since 95 % of all  disease and illness is due to cellular toxicity and nutritional deficiency Dr.  Ted hit the bullseye, since he witnessed toxins leaving the cell as he placed a  combination of 72 vitamins, minerals, amino acids and trace elements into the  cell. When toxins from our food, water and air overload in our human cells, this  results in cellular toxicity which is the cause of 95% of all major  disease.

When you take Reliv consistently our body's cells rids  themselves of toxin. If you can continually push toxin out of the cells, the  miracle of the body is that it has the ability to heal itself from within.  Dr.Ted received the 1st US government patent on the process and since Reliv's  Dr. Carl Hastings has received 5 more patents on our products that specifically  target the main killer diseases today being Diabetes, Heart Disease, Cancer and  Arthritis. 

Reliv is by far the Rolls Royce of Premium Nutrition and over  the past 21 years has changed so many people's lives both physically and  financially. Thanks to God, Dr.Ted, Dr. Hastings and Robert and Sandy Montgomery  for making this all possible and sharing the gift of health and wealth with  everyone nationally and internationally. Reliv truly is a  blessing.

I can't bring the Reliv site up here at work but the ingredients and everything that they offer is a google search away.  Thanks in advance for helping out.


----------



## nni (Aug 6, 2009)

not seeing reliv 2, but found reliv now and classic. not seeing anything amaing about it. some sub par vitamins (poor bioavailibility) soy protein, digestive aids etc. if it were cheap, i dont see the harm, if it is expensive then it makes no sense.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2009)

I titled it II because I started a thread on this product over a year ago.  I should have clarified.

Thanks for the response.  Reliv Now and Classic are a couple of the products she uses.

Not that you need to get too in depth but why are the vitamins sub par?

My mom always trys to explain that the reason it's so effective is because its a drink and not a pill - why is the bioavailability poor?

It's most definitely expensive and it drives me nuts that shes wasting her money and believing what these people are telling her.

Help a ni... a white suburban kid out


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I titled it II because I started a thread on this product over a year ago.  I should have clarified.
> 
> Thanks for the response.  Reliv Now and Classic are a couple of the products she uses.
> 
> ...



powder over a pill is nonsense. she might have a point if it was powder versus tablet, but a capsule, is just powder inside of a cellulose capsule. same thing. not all vitamins are readly used by the body. for example, they list vitamin b12, which is the one everyone knows, and do not list which compound. there is a big difference between the rarely used Methylcobalamin and the commonly used Cyanocobalamin. the methyl is a better, more bioavailable from of b12, and the fact that they dont list it, is a red flag. same foes for some of the other vitamins. basically it doesnt seem special at all.


----------

